# Puppy has worms



## Rimvydzis (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi. We got our puppy in March, then a week later, on a day of his first vet check up, he pooped out and vomited worms out. Vet prescribed us deworming medicine given 3 times every 2 weeks. After first dosage he still was vomiting and pooping warms, then it got much better. Second dosage was a week ago and he started throwing up round worms early morning. Called vet, he said medicine should do the job... Still we are very worried, since we have kids in the house and concerned about everybody's well-beeing. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmm... never heard of this style of medication dosing. What is the medication and how do you give it? What exactly do you do? 3 doses over how long a period every two weeks? What bothers me is that most of these medications work faster than this. I hate to think of a puppy with worms for this long of a time. Hopefully more people with more experience respond. You could go to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually we give wormer for round worms in two week intervals 5 weeks, 7 weeks, 9 weeks, etc. Because the wormer kills the worms in certain states, and when the eggs hatch, the next batch of wormer gets them. Also, puppies often reinfect themselves if the area is not kept clean. So pick up every poop when it happens. 

Make sure your kids wash their hands after playing with the puppy. But, getting the worms taken care of in the pup, and cleaning the yard ought to do the trick.


----------



## eugenepi1025 (Apr 14, 2016)

Make sure your kids are away from vomit contents. 
Many of the worms are not detrimental for humans but still, we cannot be too much careful about that.
I give worm meds on a monthly basis because we don't get many worms around this town (thankfully). 
You could use Drontal for intestinal worms and other combination like heartgard/nexgard.
I get them cheap online like from amazon or petbucket. 
Good luck!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Roundworms are a problem for children, so do be careful.


----------

